
Ask HN: How to scope a bespoke CRM project? - funshed
UK SME Company I work at is looking to commission a custom CRM that meets are needs.<p>It&#x27;s all in my head! How do I get it out?<p>Is there any guidance &#x2F; manual on how to describe to programmers what we want?<p>How does one put on paper specifications?<p>Want to KISS but even so somewhat complicated given sector.<p>(separate note - Do I insist also on html&#x2F;js&#x2F;php which I&#x27;m competent in order to keep tabs? Or best to leave to what they are more competent in.)
======
mingodad
Hello funshed ! I'm developing a tool for just that, I mean to rapid prototype
and play with the data structure of any project that has data management at
it's heart. I use to be in Reading but I'm back to Spain now, if do you want
to give a try we can throw in one or two hours and then you can see if it can
help you, for me I'll get your feedback to improve it.

There is also [https://airtable.com/](https://airtable.com/) but last time I
looked at it we couldn't get out the data structure to reuse.

You can have a look at one prototype here
[https://borme.w.meimporta.eu](https://borme.w.meimporta.eu) it's for managed
company's info in Spain, something similar to the companieshouse.co.uk
opendata.

Cheers !

------
rodorgas
One thing that really helps is to draw the interface. If you can protoype
simple mockups, on paper or photoshop, it will give a lot of details about how
the software will work. Then, programmers can figure how to do this.

I don't think that makes sense to force them use languages that you know just
because you know.

